# Lotta Gas, Little Life



## Memnoch_the_odd (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been suffering from IBS-C and off and on gas since I was 12 and am now 22. Ten years. Everyday gets harder to live it seems. I have a story but it's one that has already been told many times by sufferers like me on this board. I'm simply looking for a friend. I would like to have someone to talk to about this. These issues have led to severe anxiety and depression, sometimes panic attacks. I'm making little to no progress with my life out of fear and self-hate. I'm at the point of letting myself go completely.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I.B.S feels like my arch enemy most of the time. Ironic how people tell us to eat more, yet that only makes the pain worse and blocks up the colon even more. They're not understanding that our stomachs don't function like any normal stomach would. Yeah i know we all need food to survive, but when it makes I.B.S worse i concur. I sometimes feel like there's about ten knives in my anal area. If that isn't extreme pain then i don't know what else is.


----------



## Memnoch_the_odd (Apr 19, 2010)

SarahLund said:


> I.B.S feels like my arch enemy most of the time. Ironic how people tell us to eat more, yet that only makes the pain worse and blocks up the colon even more. They're not understanding that our stomachs don't function like any normal stomach would. Yeah i know we all need food to survive, but when it makes I.B.S worse i concur. I sometimes feel like there's about ten knives in my anal area. If that isn't extreme pain then i don't know what else is.


I can very much relate. People who aren't sufferers usually don't understand. It is tough to eat when you know it could lead to severe pain and constipation. I know that I've had moments where I went days without properly eating so I could feel okay going out. I think most of us have at some point right? haha. Being incredibly hungry is nothing when it means I can be out and not have to worry as much. I'm sorry that you suffer as well, but am glad to have met you. Thank you for replying to my post!


----------

